# Yeast Question



## htc (Oct 18, 2005)

Site helpers, please move if this isn't in the correct forum... 

I was wondering when baking breads or rolls with yeast in them, is letting it go for 8-10 hours on the first rise too long? I would love to start a loaf of bread (or cinnamon rolls) before I go to work and then come home and be able to put it in the oven.

Thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 18, 2005)

HTC, I'm moving your question to the bread forum where our bread experts will be sure to see it!  

I've always followed the rise instructions on the recipe and never let something rise for this long.  I'm guessing that if your room is cool enough it might be OK but that's a guess.  I'm assuming that you can let something rise for too long to the point that it looses its oomph, too (don't you love my use of technical terms?!? ).


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2005)

As we discussed in another thread, an overnight rise is not unusual for some doughs.  The key is temperature.  You can prepare a dough and put it in the fridge overnight to develop flavors and rise to the 'double in size' point.  

It's not the time that's key, it's the amount of rise - double in size.  You can control how long that takes by the temperature of the dough.  In a 75 F room it will rise to that point in an hour or two.  In the fridge it will take ovenight.


----------



## htc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Andy! I didn't understand that, I thought that technique was recipe specific. I am going to try this tonight. I will make dough for a whole wheat country bread.


----------

